# Lightroom 6.0 on Ubuntu via Playonlinux



## Carbur (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello,

I just built my computer and choosed Ubuntu as my OS, and have been willing to install Lightroom on it. Following an advice found on another forum, I tried to do it through Playonlinux but when the installation is over, I get a message saying : "The installation failed. This product can be installed on a 64 bits system only". However, it's the 64 bits version of Ubuntu that I use.

Do you have any idea on how to fix this ? Do any of you have been successfully using Lightroom on Ubuntu ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Carbur, Lightroom is only supported on Windows and Mac, although I've seen a few reports of people running it in virtual machines successfully.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 26, 2018)

Playonlinux appears to be a graphical interface for Wine but there is not a lot of Linux Knowledge on this forum i think.
Maybe there can be found better support at winehq.org ?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 26, 2018)

I think there are too many virtualization issues to get LR to run with a WINE variant   You are going to need to own a Windows license and virtual machine software like VMWare Fusion (which AFAIK only runs on a Mac). Once you set up the Virtual machine, you can install Windows there and run any Windows app including LR.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 26, 2018)

If you want to keep using Ubuntu maybe you can take a look at Darktable


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Carbur. A link to Darktable may be useful... That is what I recommend to my friends on Linux and not only the Ubuntu flavor by the way. Simpler like that.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 27, 2018)

Carbur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just built my computer and choosed Ubuntu as my OS, and have been willing to install Lightroom on it. Following an advice found on another forum, I tried to do it through Playonlinux but when the installation is over, I get a message saying : "The installation failed. This product can be installed on a 64 bits system only". However, it's the 64 bits version of Ubuntu that I use.
> 
> ...


Carbur,

Cross-OS tools generally have many limitations.  I just looked at the PlayOnLinux website and it is silent about being a 64 bit application itself.  64 bit Windows and I'm sure Linux support 32-bit applications.  I also visited the Wine website, but I couldn't get a confirmation that Wine itself is a native 64-bit application.

Would you consider a dual-boot system?  If so, check out www.tenforums.com. They have lots of discussions about dual-boot and also about VMs.  Their tutorials are comprehensive and first-rate.

Phil


----------



## tspear (Feb 27, 2018)

Phil, Carbur,

Wine has had 64bit support for years. I stopped using Linux as a desktop a few years ago. So I am no longer current, but any application which was media intensive required extensive work with the WineHQ team to get it to work. PlayOnLinux was one example which brought together a group to focus on such efforts for specific games.

Personally, chasing such stuff I no longer think it is worth the effort. I would either run Windows on the HW or in a VM to use Lr; or I would switch software to darktable or some other solution.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## Carbur (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies. The dual-boot solution seems indeed to be the most efficient. I've heard about Darktable and tried it, but I spent to many hours trying to get around Lightroom in the past few months to be willing to switch now... so dual-boot it will be. Too bad Adobe won't develop a Linux-compatible version, as I read on one of their forums.


----------

